
Google AdWords Lightbox ads now available across all screens - DocFeind
http://adwords.blogspot.com/2014/12/making-mobile-easier-lightbox-ads-now.html
======
timboslice
>Lightbox ads are great at driving brand consideration because they’re billed
on a cost-per-engagement (CPE) basis. This helps your digital display dollars
go further because your brand’s experience automatically finds a qualified
audience -- and you don’t pay if people don’t expand and engage with the
creative experience.

Pretty nifty! Supports standard IAB sizes too, so you won't have to re-jigger
your creative too much

